
Who Is Marcus Hutchins? - okket
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/09/who-is-marcus-hutchins/
======
brudgers
Krebs research suggests that Hutchins may have been engaged in the malware
industry five to eight years ago.

Eight years ago, Hutchins was a teenager. Five years ago Hutchins was a
teenager. Teenagers tend to do stupid things. Maybe Krebs was a statistical
outlier in his teenage years and only made the most prudent choices. A bit of
self reflective exposition might add some context for his unempathetic
perspective.

Krebs finds no evidence that to support the governments allegations. The
idictment [1] is based on a sting operation involving $2000 back in 2014.
Basically, beer money. Not a even a MacBook Pro.

[1]: [https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3912524-Kronos-
Indic...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3912524-Kronos-
Indictment-R.html)

------
chatmasta
Was it really necessary for Krebs to dox this Gupta guy, an innocent grad
student who posted on a hacking forum when he was a teenager? Or for him to
dox any of the other people, most of whom were minors at the time of activity,
and are not currently charged with any crimes?

~~~
okket
For some definition of innocent.

~~~
chatmasta
He was under 18 at the time of all evidence of illegal activity presented by
Krebs, yet Krebs included his name. Normally in legal indictments, the public
documents redact names of any minors. Krebs is acting in a journalist capacity
here, but he's accusing people of crimes. Shouldn't we hold him to the same
standards as the justice system? Isn't this the basis of libel law?

IANAL but looks like Gupta could have legal standing for libel against Krebs.
Granted, he may have skeletons in the closet preventing him from pursuing that
avenue...

~~~
jtl999
Well the subject is currently 23, and for what it's worth the original USG
indictment listed his full name, because the accused activity happened when
the subject was older than 18.

~~~
chatmasta
I'm referring to the auxiliary characters, not Hutchins.

